# Queen Slide Out, Support To Sleep On It While Pushed In



## Liz (Sep 18, 2011)

I would love to create a support modification for the queen bed slide out on my outback 25rs in order to sleep on it while stored in a pushed in position.

Thanks,

Liz


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Search the gallery there are several pics of that mod. It only takes 1 - 8' 2x4 to make a nice support.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Can I ask why?

Mike


----------



## Wisconsin-Knight (Mar 10, 2011)

Liz,

I have a laboratory scissors jack that I plan to use. I am surprised that people don't use scissors jacks for this application in that you can jack up the bed to take all the weight onto the jack and not risk pulling down the ceiling channels even a little bit.

I looked through the entire gallery last night and found someone who built a frame out of two by fours. He claims that it fits with 1/16 of an inch clearance without anyone on the bed and is tight when someone is in the bed. That means the bed lowers that much and I don't think that is good.

I looked at Harbor Freight last night and they have a jack to lay floors. I think it could be attached to a 2 x 4 and made to jack up the bed.

Rowland


----------



## Wisconsin-Knight (Mar 10, 2011)

Liz,

Someone once posted a modification that used PVC pipe that was cut to the proper length and that had a PVC threaded part that screwed into another threaded part. These could be unscrewed to give a jacking action.

I believe a jacking action is highly desirable in that the device can be adjusted to take the load off the ceiling entirely while the bed is being used.

I believe I may have come up with the perfect solution. Look at Amazon.com and search for Camco jacks. These are aluminum jacks that go from 11 inches to 17 inches. I have measured my bed height underneath the bed and it is around 21 inches. A couple pieces of 2 x 12 or a couple pieces of 6x6 inch post would get you to the right height. These jacks are designed to stabilize trailers, and are rated for 6000 lb. They could then be used to stabilize your trailer once you have gotten to your campsite and have extended the slide. The best thing is that you get free shipping and the jacks only cost around $21 for two or $31 for 4. The part number is 44561 for 2 jacks and 44560 for 4 jacks. I think I will buy 4 of the jacks myself. These look like a very good solution for supporting the bed and using it while you are traveling. Amazon is much cheaper than eBay in this case. As you probably know, you have to pad your order to $25.00 total minimum to get free shipping. (That's why I am opting for 4 jacks.) I've been thinking about how to do this since I purchased my trailer in March. This is the best idea I've had regarding this.

I hope this helps.

Rowland

PS: I just ordered four of these jacks. (Any other solution was going to take some effort.)


----------



## Liz (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks Roland,

Your advice and suggestion is the best solution by far. I appreciate your help and I too plan to order those jacks. I think it will work great!

Thanks Again,

Liz

San Diego, CA


----------



## Liz (Sep 18, 2011)

Scoutr2 said:


> Can I ask why?


Mike,

The reason I would like to support the queen slide while retracted is that while the Outback will be parked at my home, I do not have the space to slide the bed out in case I would like to use it.

Once we are out on the road and camping, there will of course be no problem. My parking pad at home is only 28 1/2 feel long, so there simply is not enough space to have all slides pushed out. I wish there was, but hopefully with a support system, I'll be able to have the best of both worlds.

Liz

San Diego, CA


----------



## Wisconsin-Knight (Mar 10, 2011)

There is a recent posting regarding the channels coming loose from the ceiling. I think it would be a good idea to brace the bed anytime it is retracted, especially when traveling because bumps in the road may put extra g-force on the bed. Many people have had their ceiling channels bend evidently. There is mention of how to replace the channels with heavier channels, I just ordered parts for this. You can buy the channels already painted white.

Rowland

PS: See my recent post titled: "Rear Slide Problems Resolved"


----------



## orygun (Sep 22, 2011)

Liz said:


> I would love to create a support modification for the queen bed slide out on my outback 25rs in order to sleep on it while stored in a pushed in position.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Liz


I just purchased a 210rs and after reviewing post after post, decided to brace my slide before I take my first trip. A trip to harbor freight and $40 later produced this:








I just squeezed the scrap 2x6 between the brace and the bed. I have yet to drive around, but at least it is very solid for sleeping.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

orygun said:


> I would love to create a support modification for the queen bed slide out on my outback 25rs in order to sleep on it while stored in a pushed in position.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Liz


I just purchased a 210rs and after reviewing post after post, decided to brace my slide before I take my first trip. A trip to harbor freight and $40 later produced this:
View attachment 2077


I just squeezed the scrap 2x6 between the brace and the bed. I have yet to drive around, but at least it is very solid for sleeping.
[/quote]

Do not jack the trim piece or you will be very unhappy when you get to the camp ground. You need to place the support so it applies load to the flat bottom of the bed. The trim is just particle board that has a few brad nails to hold it in place.


----------



## orygun (Sep 22, 2011)

CamperAndy said:


> I would love to create a support modification for the queen bed slide out on my outback 25rs in order to sleep on it while stored in a pushed in position.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Liz


I just purchased a 210rs and after reviewing post after post, decided to brace my slide before I take my first trip. A trip to harbor freight and $40 later produced this:
View attachment 2077


I just squeezed the scrap 2x6 between the brace and the bed. I have yet to drive around, but at least it is very solid for sleeping.
[/quote]

Do not jack the trim piece or you will be very unhappy when you get to the camp ground. You need to place the support so it applies load to the flat bottom of the bed. The trim is just particle board that has a few brad nails to hold it in place.
[/quote]

Thanks. I slid the 2x6 back a bit so it rests on the black underside of the bed. There is just enough room to be able to turn the handle a full revolution.


----------



## marker (Aug 14, 2009)

Just a aution.

Do not crank the jack so that it 'lifts' the slide. I did that once and the guides at the top rails came off. It was not too difficult to put things back, but too much of a good thing an give you problems.

Also ensure that the slide traveler retension thingys are in the proper position. If you lood closely at the travelers in the rails, you will see a leaver that pulls across the rails to keep the traveler from coming off.


----------

